# St. Louis PSA Trial-October, 20-21, 2012



## Scott Schroeder (Dec 8, 2010)

Trial chair: Jake Kemp from Gateway Working Dog Association ( [email protected], 970-227-2608 )
Trial secretary & veterinarian on site: Maren Bell Jones from Great Rivers Working Dog Club ([email protected],573-639-9503
Judge: Rick Galloway
Decoys: TBA
Theme: Halloween
Levels Offered: PSA PDC (suit and sleeve division), PSA 1, 2, 3
Cost: $65 per entry (discount on entries and t-shirt for early registration)
Open Field: Trial field will be open for training on Friday from 4 PM until sunset (about 6:15 PM) and Saturday from the conclusion of the trial until sunset. Entered dogs have priority to use the field.
Hotel info and entry forms coming soon!


<!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0in; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman";} </style> <![endif]-->


----------

